# Jumeirah Village Circle



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

Thinking of renting a townhouse there. Working in JLT. 

Anyone live there, any thoughts, feedback, advice?


----------



## Bigo (May 22, 2013)

Been living for 4 years its ok but prices is picking up which I don't like now town houses going for 110k and above quick access to al Khalil road , jolt is 15 mns away.


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

Jolt?


----------



## Bigo (May 22, 2013)

Togaflex said:


> Jolt?


jLT sorry


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

We're also looking at Remraam and Dubaiiland. 

Any other suggestions? 

We're after a villa or townhouse with 2/3 bedrooms. Has to be modern-ish. Decent access and not miles from a supermarket. Ideally close to amenities, not in a traffic congested part of town and at most 110k - happy to live further out if it means better value. I'll be working in JLT. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Have you thought of Spirngs or Meadows? We moved there in Feb, 2 bedroomed, only Mrs Yorki and I, close to 2/3 supermarkets, coffee shops, gyms and the roads. I work in Silicon Oasis, 25-30 mins tops, Mrs Yorki works in Jebal Ali Port Freezone, again 30 mins. 

Last time I looked more of the landscaping was being completed on JLT but not so sure about the shops etc....Hope this helps.


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

Yorki said:


> Have you thought of Spirngs or Meadows? We moved there in Feb, 2 bedroomed, only Mrs Yorki and I, close to 2/3 supermarkets, coffee shops, gyms and the roads. I work in Silicon Oasis, 25-30 mins tops, Mrs Yorki works in Jebal Ali Port Freezone, again 30 mins.
> 
> Last time I looked more of the landscaping was being completed on JLT but not so sure about the shops etc....Hope this helps.


Will check it out thank you very much indeed.


----------



## Graham50 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have been looking around for accommodation and was recommended that i consider JVC. How far ahead are they with the construction, the infrastructure and places to shop? Have they completed any pools yet and if so in what areas? Would be grateful for some feedback on these issues.


----------



## ienoor (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi.. I am looking for a gym in JVC. Could anybody drop a pin in the map please? Thanks.


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey,

Been living in JVC for almost 2 years in one of the townhouses.

Positives
1. Quick access to Al Khail Road and Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Road.
2. You could get to most places in Dubai within a 20 minute drive.
3. Still relatively quiet compared to more developed areas.

Negatives
1. Once in the circle beware on the roads. Very poorly designed and sign posted. Constant accidents.
2. A lot of construction work happening now. New townhouses and apartments being built. So expect there to be a lot of noise if you live next to an empty plot of land. This is going to be ongoing for the next couple of years I reckon.
3. Only one entry/exit on Al Khail Road at the moment. Very annoying having to go all the way around.


----------

